# My first robinhood



## TWM_99 (Dec 9, 2006)

with my new bow that is!!:darkbeer: :shade:


----------



## Archer 117 (Dec 5, 2006)

Congrats man!! may I suggest some three spot or 5 spots?


----------



## 100% HOYT (Feb 17, 2007)

congrats....you'll get more n more now....lol you'll start spendin a lot of money on arrows....oh how far was yuh when yuh got it


----------



## TWM_99 (Dec 9, 2006)

100% HOYT said:


> congrats....you'll get more n more now....lol you'll start spendin a lot of money on arrows....oh how far was yuh when yuh got it


about 23 yards


----------



## archer Jordan (Aug 2, 2006)

*i have had 4*

i have had four in the last three weeks one of them was at 30 and the rest was at 20 i dont have pics yet but i dont have a camera so that might be why


----------



## girlarchery (Jan 27, 2006)

Congrats! I got mine a cupl months ago and it feels soooo good! Until u rember that u are now out $40 each arrow! O well! Congrats!!


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

archer Jordan said:


> i have had four in the last three weeks one of them was at 30 and the rest was at 20 i dont have pics yet but i dont have a camera so that might be why


lol


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

girlarchery said:


> Congrats! I got mine a cupl months ago and it feels soooo good! Until u rember that u are now out $40 each arrow! O well! Congrats!!


dang you shoot expensive arrows,,:archery:


----------



## icessarchery (Jan 6, 2007)

muzzyhunter17 said:


> dang you shoot expensive arrows,,:archery:


yea, i know what girlarchery is talking about because i shot my first robinhood like almost 2 years ago with a $30 or $40 arrow. when u shoot Olympic style recuvce u have to have the expensive kind of arrows.


----------



## girlarchery (Jan 27, 2006)

icessarchery said:


> yea, i know what girlarchery is talking about because i shot my first robinhood like almost 2 years ago with a $30 or $40 arrow. when u shoot Olympic style recuvce u have to have the expensive kind of arrows.


Yep, at least I dont shoot X-10s thats $50 a pop (ea.)! Lol!


----------



## icessarchery (Jan 6, 2007)

girlarchery said:


> Yep, at least I dont shoot X-10s thats $50 a pop (ea.)! Lol!


luck for u because i'm shooting X-10's and ACE's, but more X-10's. and i know that they are can cost alot.


----------



## LooMoo (Jan 30, 2007)

I've been lucky enough to NOT get any, lol. (I shoot vegas targets) The other day, a compound shooter shot a TRIPLE robinhood at 6om! (that's $40x3!!) ;-)


----------



## icessarchery (Jan 6, 2007)

LooMoo said:


> I've been lucky enough to NOT get any, lol. (I shoot vegas targets) The other day, a compound shooter shot a TRIPLE robinhood at 6om! (that's $40x3!!) ;-)



WOW!! i think that would be kinda cool, but yea it does cost alot for u to do robinhoods. but that is like a wow for me.


----------



## rednek4life (Feb 15, 2007)

congrats on the robin. got my 3rd the other day at indoor league.


----------



## icessarchery (Jan 6, 2007)

rednek4life said:


> congrats on the robin. got my 3rd the other day at indoor league.


Congrats to u. i bet it's pretty cool to have more then one robinhood. congrats again.


----------



## ShOrT StIcK (Apr 28, 2006)

congrats for the hood


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

congrats


----------

